# What kind of beeswax to use on cutting board



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

I've finished my 1st cutting board and used mineral oil on it; putting a 2nd coat on it now. I've read that a coat of beeswax is good…but I'm not sure what format to get it in. I'm assuming I can get either a block of it or a jar that it's more of a paste consistency. I also see pellets on Amazon that I'm assuming I could melt/put into a mold of some kind. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Get a block of pure beeswax. Heat it up on the stove in a double boiler until it melts, and add a bunch of mineral oil. Let it cool down and it will be much easier to apply.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

You can "roll your own" beeswax finish by dissolving some in mineral oil. It will require some warming to do this. Apply a coat (warming it first helps it spread and sink in), let iit soak in, then wipe off any excess and buff. You can skip the "roll your own" part and just get a commercial product. Howard Butcher Block Conditioner is a mixture of mineral oil, beeswax, and carnauba wax. You can find it at a big box store like Lowes or Home Depot. Great product for end grain cutting boards. I bought a whole bunch and include a bottle with every board I give to friends.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I buy my bees wax from a natural (organic) food store in a block form. I use a ratio of about 3:2 of mineral oil and bees wax. I heat in a double boiler. The wax melts fast so stir the mixture as it melts. Apply to your board while it's still warm. It will solidify as it cools, but can be reheated if you need to apply additional coats.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

I have been using Dustin Penner's food safe finish with great success, 1 oz of food grade beeswax to 1 cup of food grade mineral oil. Rub it on the wood and then heat it up with a heat gun/blow dryer and watch it soak in.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

@DirtyMike> I have been using Dustin Penner's food safe finish with great success, 1 oz of food grade beeswax to 1 cup of food grade mineral oil.
All finishes are food safe unless they have lead in them and non do at this point in time. So if you are paying more for a food grade finish they suckered you.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Make sure the wax comes from organic bees.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

@Rick M>Make sure the wax comes from organic bees.
Compared to non organic bees wax?


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

> Make sure the wax comes from organic bees.
> 
> - Rick M.


Better make sure the trees grown to make your wood and the mineral oil are organic also.


----------



## finns (Nov 13, 2009)

I use a fair amount of beeswax pellets purchased from amazon. Seems easier to measure out than a block of wax. Toss it in a glass container and microwave it for a few min. I'm with conifur on the organic, non organic beeswax.


----------

